# Your cancellation and confirmation rate



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Hi there
What's your cancellation and confirmation rate at?

You can have a look at my rate lol

The thing is that I only come out in the busy time hunting big surge or long trips and I call it working smart not hard.

I go with 1 full tank a week £35 and I make around £500 - £700 a week by only doing Thursday and Friday and Saturday but only when it start surging or long trips and I usually call those with the long trip to find out if it because of the traffic showing 60+ or it's an actual long trip.

Obviously I reject a lot of jobs to hunt the 60 min + and I plot next to a coach station because some people miss the coach and they have to take an uber and that's why my confirmation and cancellation rate too low.

Anyone doing the same?

If you are thinking of doing the same I would advise you to find a busy coach station and do it late night as many riders not willing to wait another 30 min for the next coach if it not longer.

I usually plot next to Victoria coach station in London and it's the best for me.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Acceptance rate don't mean chit.
Abnormal cancellation rates will get you booted from the platform in short order.
Thank you for playing.


----------



## Uberxxxuk (Jun 5, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> Acceptance rate don't mean chit.
> Abnormal cancellation rates will get you booted from the platform in short order.
> Thank you for playing.


Check out uber policy saying your cancellation and confirmation doesn't affect you at all. Well it's for us in London so not sure if you have the same policy??


----------

